# los alcazares job,property,school



## 1367kevin (Jul 3, 2014)

hi , Im a 34 year old chef from N.I with a fiance and a 10 year old son . I have always dreamed of moving to spain and after a visit to los alcazares we all came to the decision it would be the perfect place for us to live . Im thinking about starting my own business catering for private dinner parties etc but im also looking for work as a chef , im currently working in 1 of n.i best restaurants and my partner is a manager of a small restaurant in our home town (coleraine) . here are a few questions that i hope some of you fine people can help me with 

1. restaurants in the los alcazares area 

2. the average rent for a year long tenancy 

3. schools 

thanks for taking the time to read and hopefully answering my questions


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

1367kevin said:


> hi , Im a 34 year old chef from N.I with a fiance and a 10 year old son . I have always dreamed of moving to spain and after a visit to los alcazares we all came to the decision it would be the perfect place for us to live . Im thinking about starting my own business catering for private dinner parties etc but im also looking for work as a chef , im currently working in 1 of n.i best restaurants and my partner is a manager of a small restaurant in our home town (coleraine) . here are a few questions that i hope some of you fine people can help me with
> 
> 1. restaurants in the los alcazares area
> 
> ...



You probably wont get very many positive responses I'm afraid. 

I think you need to have a good look thru the forum. Employment is a huge problem and to be able to claim health cover and become a resident you will need an employment contract. Starting your own business means you'll need to pay autonomo. Your sons age means that really he'd be better off in an international school. Tenancy is cheaper than the UK, but then if you're lucky enough to gain employment, the wages will be a lot less. 

Jo xxx


----------

